# Changing jobs while waiting for PR Outcome



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

I am on a critical skills permit and applied for a Permanent Residency in Feb 2020. I am contemplating changing jobs and wondering if it will complicate or derail my PR application. Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

shadyecho419 said:


> I am on a critical skills permit and applied for a Permanent Residency in Feb 2020. I am contemplating changing jobs and wondering if it will complicate or derail my PR application. Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences?


It will not


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi @jerry can you give me context to your response? Any details are welcome


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

shadyecho419 said:


> Hi @jerry can you give me context to your response? Any details are welcome


You just change jobs as you would under normal circumstances (within the same field/skill of course.) The only condition you need to be aware of is to keep your CSV valid throughout the wait


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

terryZW said:


> You just change jobs as you would under normal circumstances (within the same field/skill of course.) The only condition you need to be aware of os to keep your CSV valid throughout the wait


Great bro, this makes a lot of sense.


----------

